
Substring Removal Game with Python and JavaScript - ethink
https://www.ezzeddinabdullah.com/posts/substring-removal-game-with-python-and-javascript
======
codetrotter
Page is not readable in Safari on iOS 13.7. The left margin of the text is
outside of the left margin of the viewport and cannot be brought into view
with scroll nor zoom either.

~~~
ethink
Thanks for noting this issue. I guess I will have to fix that to be more
responsive for mobile screens.

------
ethink
800-point codeforces problem

------
_ZeD_
isn't this problem mapped to a FSM?

~~~
AstralStorm
If you don't care about performance due to constant factors, then yes.
Otherwise, no.

